# euro tails for the 200



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

just went to my local racing shop and asked about custom euros/altezzas for my 200..he told me not to bother as they were coming out with them in probably may..just wondering if anyone else had heard this? that would be sweet if they did..i don't know why there's altezzas for the sentra but not the 200..thanks


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

hmmm i highly doubt it.. then again, rice is strong among many people, i just hope, HOPE HOPE HOPE that they make them decent looking, and not.. lame


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

personally, IMO.... I think it would be hard to make decent looking euro tails for the 200sx..my reason being.. When i look at the sentra tails, i think that they are way to crowded, and just not enough room to create a nice looking tailight... And since they are somewhat similar, i think the same about the 200sx tail lights..

I dunno, i could eat my own words though.. so in the future if i say " Damn, those are nice euro tails on that 200sx, i better get some".. then u all can shove it back in my face....


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

well.. think abuot this.. go get ur 200, and take off the inner tail light.. there is no room for a lightbulb socket, unless you modify your trunk... so they cant make that a stop light.. i just am unsure. i mean, if they made it for like.. any other car.. they will be here one day


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

yeah true, im sorta, wondering if there would be a way to put a strobe in the inner tails... hmmm..... i know it is ricey, but i dont think anyone else has though of it....


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i wouldnt buy them. i used to like altezzas but now they are past their time and ghey. if they made tails in all red so we didnt have to spray paint.... that would be a diff. story


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

i don't know, i do agree they're a little past their time...but they are a hell of a lot better than the stock 200 taillights..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well i been talkin 2 my sources and so far they are sayin no one has released n-e-version of the euro tails / altezza for the 200 SX 's yet.


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

I would buy them if they had just clear tails, I think those look a lot cleaner.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I also highly doubt the will come out with any, due to the fact that there aint enough 200's out there for any company to turn a profit. I think for every 6 sentra's, there was 1 200 made.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I dont get it ...I think just doing an all red tail is good enuff since at least you guys got decent tails---Our Sentra tails are tiny and going all red really doesnt make too much of a difference...


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

does anybody by chance have any pictures of the euro/altezzas tails on the sentra? thanks


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/id/teknokid 

Thats my dirty car. I dont have altezzas anymore, they are all red.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *http://www.cardomain.com/id/teknokid
> 
> Thats my dirty car. I dont have altezzas anymore, they are all red. *


Hey is that how the ALteezas look at night--thats not too good at all yo.....Damn Im def. gonna have to go with something else.

Those little red circles look corny....IM glad U had the sense to get rid of them-


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

if they made them in carbon fiber i think it would be phat on the 98s with that black peice on the back


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Better than Altezzas is what APC has now. Its an altazza type thing without the chrome or outer plastic clear cover. Basically just a red lens in a mold on the back of your car. It does come in carbon fibre and paintable plastic or fibreglass. However, it doesn't come for Nissan anything. If anything the B15 will be first.

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Well,
> Better than Altezzas is what APC has now. Its an altazza type thing without the chrome or outer plastic clear cover. Basically just a red lens in a mold on the back of your car. It does come in carbon fibre and paintable plastic or fibreglass. However, it doesn't come for Nissan anything. If anything the B15 will be first.
> 
> Seth *


Yeah this is what I was talking to Liu about customizing but it never worked out--AND yeah like U said the B15 will prob. be the only ones to get it-IF THAT!!!


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

I said it on SR20DEFORUM why don't they do half red half clear tail light that would look great on the car


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

The picture was at night but the car lights were not on. It looks like they were on because of the flash of the camera. PM a guy on the boards by the name of "aznvirus". On his website he has a pic of my car back in the summer.


----------



## Nissan200sx (Mar 23, 2004)

*96 Nissan 200SX Euro or Altezza Tails?*

*Who and where can I find Euro or Altezza tails for a 96 200Sx*? Every where I looked I can't find a thing. Some shops say that they have them in stock, but they are for a Sentra. 200 Sx tails are 1.5"-2" taller. If you have any info as to where I can find these, please send or tell me the web address.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Nissan200sx said:


> *Who and where can I find Euro or Altezza tails for a 96 200Sx*? Every where I looked I can't find a thing. Some shops say that they have them in stock, but they are for a Sentra. 200 Sx tails are 1.5"-2" taller. If you have any info as to where I can find these, please send or tell me the web address.


dont exist at all !! please search ! :thumbup:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Any Nissan dealership will have European-market 200SX taillights in stock, but they won't come close to fitting on the USDM 200. You see, your US-market 200SX is on the B14 chassis, and the European ones are on the S-series chassis.

As for Altezza-style tails for the 200SX, none currently exist.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Euro is a bad term for altezzas b/c there's NOTHING European about them, QUIT CALLING THEM EUROS.

And now I will post my typical "I hate altezzas" image here:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Man this is oooooooooooooooold.

Seth


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

Damn, over 1 year old! How do these n00bs find these threads?


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

SERmonkey65 said:


> Damn, over 1 year old! How do these n00bs find these threads?


Who knows but this never dies with the nooooobs.


----------



## Triple_T (Mar 18, 2004)

i think i found some, they say they are for a sentra 00-01 but they look nothing like the ones for the sentra, just the ones for the 200 sx, tell me what you think, www.altezzawarehouse.com and click on nissan sentra!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

no those are for sentra. the morons on altezzawarehouse dont know the diff between sentra and 200sx !


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I think Triple_T was looking at these...










Those will not fit on the U.S.D.M. 200SX or Sentra....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> I think Triple_T was looking at these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny how they pictured 2 left tails, they at least coulda used MS paint to mirror the bottom one. :dumbass:'s


----------

